# HD Life



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Denon 3805
LG 3250 DVD & HD tuner
AE Front speakers
Paradigm floor speakers
Pana 900AE proj
SVS 12 woofer
10 ft screen:holycow:


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

What is the difference between front speakers and floor speakers?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

No different. They are both Floor speakers. I am looking for a remote control blinders solution. Do you have any idea where I can find quality ones @ a reasonable cost.

TIA:T


----------

